# Irresponsible woman alert!!!



## beckyp (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi everyone!  Some of you may have seen some previous posts of mine but basically we emigrated at the beginning of January which is why this is probably being posted at ridiculous o'clock!  I've not found an equivalent forum here so you're stuck with me for a while longer!

In a moment of madness, we had a tickle and fumble last month at completely the wrong time!  It's still very early days but I did a test this morning and there was a VERY faint blue line (although it's disappeared now???)!  I was a bit hasty with the test as I'm not due until next week but it's best to test early isn't it?  I packed a test in our suitcase (wierd but I didn't want the packers packing it and it was in my sock drawer) so had one with me.  

On a good note before leaving the UK my GP gave me 3 months supply of folic acid so I've been taking it since last month, just in case.  I've not had my HBA1C done since I was bf'ing and it had risen to 7.9 (E was 5 months old - she's now 11).  At the time I knew it would be higher but I've been consciously testing a lot in the last few months as I knew we'd be ttc pretty quickly (I can feel my bodyclock ticking!) so I'm hoping that it's gone down quite a bit.  They allowed us to start trying when it went down to 7.2 last time.

Obviously we've not told anyone (I don't even know myself yet!) and I'm registering with a doctor next week.  I still need to work out what happens here in relation to diabetes.  The nurse at the doctors told me yesterday that diabetes is all dealt with in-house and that I wouldn't need to go to hospital.  

I guess I'm pretty sure that it was a definite line because my levels are hard to get under control at the moment (that was why I wanted to do the test in the first place)....I had the same with E.  

I'm incredibly happy, excited but also feeling very nervous.  It was 'planned' like E and I'm hoping that I've not buggered things up or got it wrong. Fingers crossed.  Diabetics do have 'mistakes' don't they?  I have visions of being shouted at by kiwis if it is positive!!!!

It's all a bit 'am I or aren't I' at the moment but I've got a good feeling about it....

Enough of my waffle - I hope everyone's well in the UK and babies and pregnancies are going well!  I still can't believe that E will be a year old in a month.....seems like only yesterday that I was freaking out about that pregnancy!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 24, 2012)

Hope the pregnancy all works out well for you, BeckyP. Good to hear the emigration went well! 

To celebrate, how about going to see some fur seal pups at Red Rocks? I know that's what I'd do! http://www.newzealand.com/int/article/red-rocks-reserve/

The best 6 months of my life were spent guiding on seal & dolphin swimming tours at Kaikoura - the season ended soon after I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, and life changed drastically. So, NZ fur seals and Dusky dolphins always remind me of easier / happier times. 

One day was especially fun, helping a researcher to catch pups, by chasing them over rocks, dressed in wetsuits and elbow length leather gauntlets - small bundles (about 5kg) of fur & teeth trying to bite us, growling to make a noise like a sheep and dog mixed up, calmed down once placed in a cloth bag (to cover eyes) and laid on lap and stroked, while waiting to be weighed, sexed and have cattle ear tags attached for future ID through binoculars rather than catching. They all gave us dirty looks as they charged off across the rocks!


----------



## margie (Feb 24, 2012)

Hope all works out well for you Becky.

Maybe have a look and see if there are any New Zealand sites for pregnant ladies - then you might get to find out more about how the system works out there.

If you are pregnant congratulations.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

I knew straight away, loads of tests some pos some neg. Did a clear blue and it said 2-3 weeks. I knew there was no way i wasnt.

I just felt different.

Keep us updated.


----------



## beckyp (Feb 26, 2012)

It's positive - I definitely am!  

I registered E with the HV equivalent here this morning and asked how things work for pregnancy.  You pick your own midwife here rather than get assigned one for your area - sounds better to me because I couldn't stand the one I had in Essex!  

It's amazing how quickly you forget the 2am alarms going off!


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2012)

beckyp said:


> It's positive - I definitely am!
> 
> I registered E with the HV equivalent here this morning and asked how things work for pregnancy.  You pick your own midwife here rather than get assigned one for your area - sounds better to me because I couldn't stand the one I had in Essex!
> 
> It's amazing how quickly you forget the 2am alarms going off!



Sorry I missed this first time around Becky,
A huge congratulations on your happy news xx


----------



## beckyp (Feb 26, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Hope the pregnancy all works out well for you, BeckyP. Good to hear the emigration went well!
> 
> To celebrate, how about going to see some fur seal pups at Red Rocks? I know that's what I'd do! http://www.newzealand.com/int/article/red-rocks-reserve/
> 
> The best 6 months of my life were spent guiding on seal & dolphin swimming tours at Kaikoura - the season ended soon after I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, and life changed drastically. So, NZ fur seals and Dusky dolphins always remind me of easier / happier times.



We actually went to Kaikoura in January when we arrived.  We HAD to take E to the place we fell in love with 2 years ago on honeymoon - the whole reason we wanted to move here in the first place!!!!  The real baby baby pups won't be around until April-September but the older pups were playing in the sea near their Mum's.  It was as amazing as I remember.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 27, 2012)

If there were no baby pups at Kaikoura in January, then they have radically changed their breeding season since 1995/6, when there were pups on rocks and in rock pools from late December, and they were still small and cute, if somewhat snarly when we helped a researched to catch some March 1996 (article in Kaikoura Star, 13 March 1996, pages 3 & 10) 

Sometimes, mothers had to drag their reluctant pups into water by the scruff of their necks, accompanied by complaining growls / baa sounds from pups, which was quite funny to watch. 

Breeding seasons of the same species often vary between colonies, so perhaps the Red Rocks pups aren't around yet?


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations Lovely to hear Let us know how you get on x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 27, 2012)

And your not irresponsible These things happen That's how we have Jemima lol x


----------



## beckyp (Feb 27, 2012)

Copepod said:


> If there were no baby pups at Kaikoura in January, then they have radically changed their breeding season since 1995/6, when there were pups on rocks and in rock pools from late December, and they were still small and cute, if somewhat snarly when we helped a researched to catch some March 1996 (article in Kaikoura Star, 13 March 1996, pages 3 & 10)
> 
> Sometimes, mothers had to drag their reluctant pups into water by the scruff of their necks, accompanied by complaining growls / baa sounds from pups, which was quite funny to watch.
> 
> Breeding seasons of the same species often vary between colonies, so perhaps the Red Rocks pups aren't around yet?



Sorry Copepod, I wasn't very clear in my previous message!  There were babies in the sea and rock pools at Ohau Point (more youths!) but there were none in the Ohau Stream and waterfall which is apparently where they are either born or are taken by their mothers when they are very young.

We've not ventured out to Red Rocks yet - it is on the list of things to do.  Still waiting for our belongings to arrive (it was meant to be 2 weeks ago and I suspect it'll be another couple of weeks still) but we'll defo make a trip out when we can.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 28, 2012)

All and truely off the subject, now, I think - but NZ fur seals are really cute 

I never looked for pups at Ohau Waterfall or Stream. We (Kaikoura local marine rescue group) caught a adult seal with a newspaper band round its neck / body at Ohau, so we could cut it off before it stangled the seal. 

We helped the researcher to catch pups at Kaikoura Point rocks, just beyond the car park - where bemused camper van drivers often found seals under their vehicles. 

There were also lots of pups at Barney's Rock, just south of Kaikoura town, where boats could bring visitors to get really good views of pups, rock pools, mums getting unwilling pups into pools etc. 

At all locations, seals seemed to like our boats (company I was working for had two). Usually, they jumped into water in front of boat or towards it as soon as they heard the engine. If they hadn't liked boats / visitors etc, they'd have either stayed on rocks or swam away from boat.


----------

